# Killer Weed



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is the Avery killer weed worth getting or is it worthless?


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Pretty much worthless IMO! I bought a bundle of it last year and used it once. It never came out of the trailer for the rest of the season.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you talking about the fake grass stuff you put on your blind or the avery camo pattern called killer weed?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah what are you talking about the bundles? or the Patter. IMO the pattern is really awesome blends into almost anything. The grass haven't used yet bought 4 packs of it this year, looks like it will be good to use to fill in if there aint much in the field


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think it is something good to have in the trailer however I would never keep it in my blind all the time. Like above in some fields it may work in others it doesn't.

One more thing to help get you an extra ten minutes of sleep in the morning!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I am talking about the grass, not the camo pattern.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

"camo is made, not bought!" -shooter


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

That stuff suck, seriously. I put some on my blind at the start of last year, what a mess. Spend an extra 5 minutes in the morning brush up your blind with natural stuff.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Blue did you Zip tie it or anything?


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello,

I use Killer Weed All Terain variety to form the base layer on my two layout blinds. It looks natural in the field and works well. Applying it is easy. Pull thin strands of different colors apart into one long strand, tie one end of it to the loop on your blind with a grannie knot, cut it to the length you want, and repeat until the blind is covered.

Avery says you can do two blinds with one package, but I found a 1:1 ratio looks better. The stuff lasts, it's impervious to moisture, and looks better as it ages.

Richard Kaplan


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I think it is kind of a waste but another tool to have in the trailer never hurts. I bought 50 pounds of various colors last year from a bulk supplier. I think it came to like $150 total. Only used it twice so far. I've found it works best in fields that have vegitation but no stubble for the blind. Early season green fields (alfalfa, bare pastures, etc.) are when it really comes in handy. If the field is bare dirt I would rather use a freshly mudded blind and if there is enough natural stubble I will always use that. One thing that does suck about the raffia/killer weed is that if it is raining you better figure in an additional 20+ pounds of weight when you are carrying your blind back.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I haven't used it on my ground blinds, but if you have ever seen it applied to a quick-set boat blind you would probably agree it is worth the cost. It takes a lot of the work out of brushing up a boat blind and looks great IMO.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

That stuff looks good in certain fields but you have to watch how to set your gun down because it tends to form loops and they will loop around the end of your gun and makes it a little more challenging to get the gun up. thats my experience with the stuff. we ended up burning most of it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So is it worth the money?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Joe- send Foiled08 a PM, hes a SD PRO! I'm sure he could give you a great answer to any waterfowl questions.

Seriously though, I dont see much of a use for KW grass. There should always be a better natural solution out there.


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Had some Killer weed once, But you sure as hell didn't put it on a blind.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hammerhead said:


> Had some Killer weed once, But you sure as hell didn't put it on a blind.


 :lol: You must have bought that other brand.. I think some hippie runs the business under the name "wacky tabacki" :wink:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

this is getting out of hand. where is this "hippie" so i can have a few words with him.


----------

